# Mulletville ride!



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Our ride saterday 9/29/2012! A few of RACK DEEP BOYZ CREW



































I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I will post vids tomorrow when I get a chance. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like a good time to me.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks it was a great day 10 hrs of riding


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Awesome pics. He figure out you can't ride em upside down I guess?





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

yea that was funny. he got lucky he had no water in his motor for nothing oil never changed colors eaither. lucky dude


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Lol we've all been there. Lucky guy though. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Awesome pics!! That is more water than I have seen for over a year!! We have been in a drought here and the only thing to ride in right now is DUST.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

we had rain friday sat and sunday. we going ride againon oct. 13-14 again, the park was full of water and mud. i have videos just trying to get them on you tube to put up on here


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Drew, if the vids are on your phone just use tappatalk to put them up.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

they are. ima look now on how to do it jesse. where were u this weekend i thought u were comming???


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> they are. ima look now on how to do it jesse. where were u this weekend i thought u were comming???


I was but when mike told me yall were heading out there at 08:00 saturday morning I was already down town at the Fais doe doe and didnt leave the bar till 3:30 in the morning....so yea


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

them coors and hard drinks got to ya. we planning another ride there the 27th of this month. U down? Also i cant post them vids through tapatalk


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Where is this place I'm always looking for new riding areas and would like to check this one out and by the way I have recently moved to Harvey LA on the West Bank of NewOrleans and really have nowhere close to ride


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

this is located right in breaux bridge louisiana. prolly about 2.5 hrs from u.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I may have to come meet y'all over there one day


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Let us know. Contact us on here or through facebook. If you have a face book my group is on there go add it to see when rides are its "rack deep boyz"


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I found y'all I will try to make the next ride unless I'm working


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

K we have a big event ride at tower Trax in fluker Louisiana on nov 9th and we will b having another ride at Mulletville the 13-14 of this month if I don't work and the last weekend of October to the 27th or 28th. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------

